# Watership Down: BBC und Netflix produzieren eine vierteilige Miniserie



## CarolaHo (30. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Watership Down: BBC und Netflix produzieren eine vierteilige Miniserie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Watership Down: BBC und Netflix produzieren eine vierteilige Miniserie


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. April 2016)

So wie der Film damals eine Generation von Kindern verstörte, als er vormittags im Fernsehen lief, taucht er wohl heutzutage einfach ohne Weiteres in der Trickfilm-Sektion von Netflix auf.


----------



## Anevay (1. Mai 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> So wie der Film damals eine Generation von Kindern verstörte, als er vormittags im Fernsehen lief, taucht er wohl heutzutage einfach ohne Weiteres in der Trickfilm-Sektion von Netflix auf.



Gruselige Entwicklung!


----------



## golani79 (1. Mai 2016)

Wieso gruselige Entwicklung? Der Film war auch damals schon ab 6 Jahren freigegeben - nur heißt das halt noch lange nicht, dass der auch automatisch für alle 6-jährigen geeignet ist. 

Muss man halt als Elternteil ein wenig drauf schauen, was die Kleinen so ansehen.

Und ob Kinder jetzt einfach nur TV schauen oder Netflix, ändert ja nichts an der Verantwortung der Erwachsenen, dafür zu sorgen, dass die sich nicht alles x-beliebige reinziehen.

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (1. Mai 2016)

Anscheinend soll das Remake nicht so brutal werden wie das Original.
Alleine schon deshalb wird es in England ziemlich verissen.

Watership Down without the claws? You shouldn’t have bothered | Julia Raeside | Opinion | The Guardian

Interessant wie die Autorin auch die Computeranimation kritisiert. Weil es dadurch realistischer wird, wo der Zeichentrick als Abstraktionsebene diente.

Hm. Na, mal gucken. Komischerweise hatte ich das als Kind nie gesehen.


----------

